# Women Cigar Smokers?



## PopofTNT (Oct 20, 2005)

Judging from the majority of content on this site, I assume we are mostly men (and some boys). But are there any women who contribute their opinions to this site? 
I searched the threads for this topic, and found plenty of references to how sexy women who smoke cigars are, but nothing beyond that. 
I enjoy a woman's opinion on any topic. Men's opinions are fairly predictable to me. I am one. Many of them think like me. 
How about it ladies...are you out there?
What say you?


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

somebody's looking for a date.


----------



## PopofTNT (Oct 20, 2005)

celticgent said:


> somebody's looking for a date.


Again, I know how men think because I am one and I expected this type of response. But I'm serious. I'm also happily married and not looking for a date.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

PopofTNT said:


> Again, I know how men think because I am one and I expected this type of response. But I'm serious. I'm also happily married and not looking for a date.


MsFloydP is the Queen of this site. However, I cannot recall any other women who actively contribute. CigarFamily.com has several women who contribute.


----------



## CIGma_Chi (Jan 26, 2005)

The Prince said:


> I can't recall any women on this site who actively contribute. The only site I know of that has women who post frequently is CigarFamily.com. Women or no women, it's a great site as well.


Don't let MsFloydP hear you say that :r

Seriously though, there are several women here who actively contribute. MsFloydP is, IMHO, the First Lady of this place and has more cigar knowledge than I can ever hope to accumulate I'm sure.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

CIGma_Chi said:


> Don't let MsFloydP hear you say that :r
> 
> Seriously though, there are several women here who actively contribute. MsFloydP is, IMHO, the First Lady of this place and has more cigar knowledge than I can ever hope to accumulate I'm sure.


Holy shit. I am ashamed. Please forgive me MsFloydP. My sincere apologies. :r


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

The Prince said:


> Holy shit. I am ashamed. Please forgive me MsFloydP. My sincere apologies. :r


As long as you keep posting those pics of women smoking sticks - you don't need to apologize to anyone.


----------



## dagrinch (Oct 26, 2003)

Whatever happened to Churhlady? She use to contribute quite a bit.

Grinch OUT!!!


----------



## miki (Jun 21, 2005)

Charles said:


> As long as you keep posting those pics of women smoking sticks - you don't need to apologize to anyone.


No disrepspect to the ladies of CS, but I had to post a nice pic.

The rest of this photo series would not be appropriate to post here


----------

